
MacKenzie Bezos Pledges More Than Half Her $37B Fortune to Charity - atlasunshrugged
https://techcrunch.com/2019/05/28/mackenzie-bezos-pledges-to-give-away-more-than-half-her-37b-fortune-to-charity-and-philanthropy/
======
atlasunshrugged
Of course I'm a huge fan of philanthropic initiatives like this and I hope
more people do get involved but I also want to mention there's no reason to
wait and that there are more and less effective ways to give in order to do
the most good (as in have the highest impact) with your money. If you're a
founder or have equity, I recommend checking out Founders Pledge
([https://founderspledge.com/](https://founderspledge.com/)). If you're
someone who wants to just do good as an individual, I recommend checking out
Giving What We Can which helps individuals direct their donations to effective
causes that are the highest impact possible based on their assessment
([https://www.givingwhatwecan.org/giving-
recommendations/](https://www.givingwhatwecan.org/giving-recommendations/))

If you're just looking for a more impactful career, then 80K hours has a job
board and great resources/quizzes to help point you in the right direction
([https://80000hours.org/](https://80000hours.org/))

~~~
ChrisGranger
I agree with your sentiment that there's no reason to wait. People need help
_today_ , and giving now could even be done in the rich person's own self-
interest: Who doesn't want to live in a better world?

